# Louisville, KY National Farm Machinery show Feb. 16-19, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

If you farm andare interested in seeing new equipment, then this is the show to go to. It will ALL be there to see and ask about, plus entertainment and a championship tractor pull. Here is a link:

http://www.farmmachineryshow.org/

And this represents my 1001st post on this Forum. Now I just need to find another 999 :tractorsm shows


----------

